# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Deca question

## oldman

I got 10 vials of Deca from N.V. Organon Oss Holland. After seeing all the other great fakes here I think mine might be fakes too. My quick question is this. Should all the labels be perfectly even with all the other bottles? What I mean is if I line up all ten bottles all the labels are in different spots on the vial. Second the crimps are not real clean as some of the crimps overlap the next part of the tab. 

The labels look exact as the real deal as far as the printing and stuff but the above has me thinking that these are bunk. I know without pics it is useless but I think those two things give away that they are not real.

Another questions can someone please tell me where to get these tested so I can go have a fist to face talk with my connection.

I have not tried these at all since I got them.

Thanks

Oldman

----------


## stompin

bump, ive got some deca here exactly as youve described mate

BUMP 4 ANSWER

----------


## powerbodybuilder

You should post your pics of them.

----------


## oldman

Here are a couple of images.. Please excuse the "dirty" lables the guy wrapped them so tight in tape that there is glue all over them but you can see what I am talking about.








Thanks

Oldman

----------


## Geriguy

These are fakes!
-bad crimpings
-rounded label corners
-wrong data
-wrong type of D in Deca -Durabolin

----------


## oldman

> These are fakes!
> -bad crimpings
> -rounded label corners
> -wrong data
> -wrong type of D in Deca-Durabolin


SonofaBitch!! thanks for the input now where can I get these tested so I can go have a talk with this fvck that got them for me?

I had a feeling they may not be real so I got the stuff I am now using form a legit source (gotta love Oasis).

thanks

Oldman

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fake

----------


## MichaelCC

fake for sure, bro - sorry for your loss.
There are too many good visible differences between your decas and the real ones. Take alook at the pictures.
If you'll find at least 3 differences during 1 minute, you'll win 1st price - "new piece of knowledge"  :Smilie: 
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55810
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55811
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55812
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55813
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=55814

----------


## ...medX...

I agree, 100% fake

----------


## oldman

I know these are fakes but is there a place I can get an actual test of what they put in the bottles?

thanks

Oldman

----------


## steds4

hey guys,
now there is fake deca !!
how can you compare pacs deca that he got off me to this
what a joke!

----------


## MichaelCC

Steds4 - I think no one compared PAC decas with these one - definitely not in this thread. At first look, these decas are different - it has rouded label corner, and PAC's has't. I think, there are not from the same source.

----------


## ...medX...

Organon has never produced Deca with rounded label corners, at least I've never bought in store ones with rounded label corners so these are fake for sure according to me, but that doesn't mean that they don't have substance at all, few times I've stumbled upon fakes that actually contained some substance in them, usually some cheap tests but sometimes nandrolone even up to 50%, like I've said before on other thread here I believe that fakers do that in order to fool the ones who try the stuff to see if it is real.

----------

